# B-24D idea in 1/48....



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2019)

Sounds interesting....🤨🤔

Consolidated B-24D-70-CO Liberator 42-40551 redesignated C-87 Nov 9, 1943. Registered G-AFYO and flown by American crews on England-Sweden routes. 
Swedish authorties objected to American crew flying British-registered aircraft so reregistered NC18649 before second such flight. 
Operation was to bring Norwegians out of Sweden for training in UK with free Norwegian forces, also to repatriate USAAF crews who had force-landed damaged aircraft in Sweden. 
To RFC at Walnut Ridge on the 8th of April 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2019)

According to Flickr, this is your kite...








Flickr: The Commons​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

